# Flat bars on a cyclocross bike?



## Vulch (1 Jan 2012)

Hi!

Should I stick with dropped bars or change to flat bars? I bought a 2nd hand racing bike a few years ago and really haven’t got to grips with the dropped bars. 30 years of BMX, Sturmey Archer and mountain bikes have made me a bit set in my ways!
I’m now going to buy a new cyclocross bike through work and am contemplating asking the supplier to replace the dropped bars with flat bars with a forward curve at each end – think these are a type of tri-bar actually. This would hopefully give me better brake control and more importantly more confidence!

Does anyone have any good reason not to do this? Is it a straightforward job? 

Anyone got any ideas of which bike to get? The Cannondale Caadx6 looks nice…

Alternatively I could stick with my racing bike for a bit, upgrade the tyres and convert it to flat bars and use that as a cyclocross bike just to find out if it's really what I want...

Thoughts?

Cheers,

Vulch


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2012)

Going to flats would restrict what gear change system you use.


----------



## Vulch (2 Jan 2012)

"Going to flats would restrict what gear change system you use."

Yup - very valid point. One problem with converting my existing road bike to flat bars is that the gear change and brake levers are combined - I think that's fairly standard on some road bikes now - and I'm not sure how easy it will be to separate the two systems without taking it apart. 

Another problem with this option is the brakes themselves - I have standard racing style brakes on my road bike and cyclocross obviously opts for centre-pull brakes because of the extra clearance for muddy tyres, amongst other things. 

However, in terms of racing position/air resistance I can't really see the difference between a flat bar option (with end bars) and just leaning on the forward facing section of my dropped bars... especially as I'm not going to be going particularly fast...


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2012)

Vulch said:


> "Going to flats would restrict what gear change system you use."
> 
> Yup - very valid point. One problem with converting my existing road bike to flat bars is that the gear change and brake levers are combined - I think that's fairly standard on some road bikes now - and I'm not sure how easy it will be to separate the two systems without taking it apart.


 
Could work out an expensive conversion with having to put new brake leavers and separate gear changers on the bike.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (2 Jan 2012)

converted my road bike to flat bars,,best thing I ever did,shimano thumb shifters and flat bar,new stem £70 supplied and fitted,always in to much traffic drops not suitable.


----------



## Vulch (29 Mar 2012)

Right. I decided to convert my old tri-bike to flat bars instead. What I did was:

1) turn the existing drops upside down. Chopped off the tops and put the brake/shifter combo back on. Result: More confidence, but still lots of weight on my thumbs.

2) lobbed out the chopped drops.

3) found an old MTB handlebar (with upwards angled bars) in the garage. Mounted that and moved the upwards angle downwards by rotating it before tightening.

4) mounted some slightly curved bar ends to the MTB handlebar - tested for distance between the bars and chopped off the excess handlebar.

5) mounted the brakes/shifters on to the end of the end bars.

6) wrap with bar tape.

7) jobs' a good'un.

8) I intended to replace this bodge with something newer and less bodgy, but it's working really well!

9) how can I upload a photo without a URL? Can I link one from Faceb00k?

Cheers,

Vulch


----------



## Alun (29 Mar 2012)

I think the OP might have some thing like this in mind when he says "flat bars with a forward curve at each end " http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...Cinelli-Lola-318-Low-Profile-Bars/CINEHBAQ200 This is similar to Vulch's first modification. Original STI brakes/shifters can be used, and it is a good move for someone who doesn't use the drops.


----------



## launified (2 Jun 2012)

Vulch,
Can you email me picks of your conversion to launified@att.net or give me your facebook address if the pics are posted there?


----------

